

Best Kept Secrets of Peer Code Review [pdf] - jes
http://smartbear.com/SmartBear/media/pdfs/best-kept-secrets-of-peer-code-review.pdf

======
jes
Disclaimer: I have no financial or other interest in the company that produced
this. I think it contains many good insights, and so I'm sharing a link to it
here.

